# Baking Soda?



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, would it be safe for the ratties if I mixed baking soda in with their bedding? I've currently got open bowls of it in my room to help absorb smell, but I was wondering if it's viable to add it directly in the cage. I'm not really bothered by the smell to be honest, but my mom has a very sensitive nose and has been rather vocal about the way my boys smell. XD

They're on Carefresh Natural right now and come next bedding change I will be using Carefresh Ultra.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i find carefresh just has a nasty smell in general when it gets wet... especially the brown/grey stuff. if you like the paper-based beddings try out unscented kaytee soft sorbent or fresh world (has baking soda in it already) they are far less expensive and less dusty than carefresh.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Carefresh Natural is the brown kind, Carefresh Ultra is white. My local pet store was really only carrying Carefresh and wood shavings, so between the two I felt better getting the Carefresh.

Would it be okay to sprinkle baking soda over their bedding, though? My first reaction would be no, but if it is safe then it'd be a quick and inexpensive way to keep odor down.


----------



## ghostis babies (Sep 25, 2011)

I've never heard of it or tried.. but seems like it might be a little dusty?


----------



## VanceVEP72 (Oct 6, 2011)

I would be concerned about dust from the baking soda causing respiratory issues. I use an air filtration system in our pet room (2 girl rats & 2 female cats, including their litter box) and it has made a huge difference in the room. Also, as far as bedding goes, I use Kaytee SofTSorb and think it does very well.


----------

